# Broken Phone, Mounting Errors, Cannot Restore From Gummycharged



## ArthurBrazil (Oct 25, 2011)

I had GummyCharged Prerelease 1.8 installed for a while and went to install the new one. Something went wrong along the way in the install process. I have been trying relentlessly to restore my phone.

I have tried reverting to stock via instructions from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1111486

I have tried installing CWM and installing GummyCharged 2.0 but could not wipe Dalvik for some reason.

I am willing to try anything.

Most recent set of errors:

http://i.imgur.com/YfJBM.jpg


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

sounds like you need to flash the stock EE4 and the PIT file........


----------



## ArthurBrazil (Oct 25, 2011)

Same error as in the picture, just tried that after you posted.


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

when you did the Odin..make sure the repartition is checked..since your using the PIT file..if you did that then I dont know what else to do..sorry


----------



## ArthurBrazil (Oct 25, 2011)

Yea I checked that. Thanks though.


----------



## muchomaas (Jun 25, 2011)

This may help, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6540-im-in-need-of-help/ it seems like Raziel36 (page 2) had a similar error, maybe his solution of the PIT by itself then the ee1 file might help. No expert here, just remembered reading this some time back.


----------



## ArthurBrazil (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for Idea, i think my issue might be related to the filesystem of gummy. Hopefully I can get some dev help.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

ArthurBrazil said:


> Thanks for Idea, i think my issue might be related to the filesystem of gummy. Hopefully I can get some dev help.


 you might be better going to irc channel..andirc #charge... that's where you'll find developers


----------



## ArthurBrazil (Oct 25, 2011)

I was there for about 24 hours and could not really get any help from devs.


----------



## elucid (Jul 4, 2011)

ArthurBrazil said:


> I was there for about 24 hours and could not really get any help from devs.


I had the same exact problem as you. I had to use SamsungPST Lite with ED1 and charge PIT. Odin did NOT work for me for doing this restore (although I have used odin for other things). Make sure you do this with your sim card and sd card removed (just for safety sake).


----------



## ArthurBrazil (Oct 25, 2011)

Tried that a few times with different settings, still nothing.


----------

